# Stucco soffit & fascia??



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone use stucco for their soffit and fascia. I have seen this pop up a few times around here. It has a nice clean look to it but was wondering how it stood up to the other, standard methods usually used?


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anbody do this or have seen it done?


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

*stucco soffit*

I owned a bungalow built in 1918 that had a stucco soffit on it. It was a cove soffit that was concave from the gutter to the wall. All original and it looked great. Made the roof look like it was floating. I suppose as long as you keep the water away, it could last as long or longer.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah I bet that did look good. Did they cut the venting into the stucco like a regular 7/16" textured type soffit?


----------

